# Rittenhouse Verdict Salt Thread



## Tard Police (Nov 19, 2021)

Post exceptional examples of verdict seething here.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2731798
> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


Performance art turned seizure?

That's bad luck. Most people who scream like a banshee in public don't actually require exorcism.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2731798
> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


I wonder who knelt on his neck to cause this can't sneed incident.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Nov 19, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I wonder who knelt on his neck to cause this can't sneed incident.


It's a man?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 19, 2021)

ACLU is mad:


----------



## BingBong (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Internet's Boyfriend (Nov 19, 2021)

Some guy I follow on tennis twitter was _not_ taking it well.


----------



## NigKid (Nov 19, 2021)

Internet's Boyfriend said:


> Some guy I follow on tennis twitter was _not_ taking it well.
> View attachment 2731858View attachment 2731860View attachment 2731861View attachment 2731862


and they still cant let go of their retarded state line thing


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 19, 2021)

Astro Galactic Megalul said:


> It's a man?


And will never be a woman mind you.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 19, 2021)

These fucktards don’t even know facts but still get all salty.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Nov 19, 2021)

CaseyTatumm said:


> These fucktards don’t even know facts but still get all salty.View attachment 2731947


Is this guy implying that #alllivesmatter?


----------



## Tard Police (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Lasersuit Larry (Nov 19, 2021)

Tard Police said:


> View attachment 2732286


Is that? Or is it?

No wait, I don't care. That's a 'cross the street' vibe no matter which gender that thing is. The kind of baby that would get put onto the Nile in a wicker basket in the hopes that the crocodiles eat it and the next one comes out less deformed.


----------



## Gas Station Boner Pills (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ash9990 (Nov 19, 2021)

left and right wing nogs fighting on twitter space


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 19, 2021)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> View attachment 2732509


THERE MUST BE A WAY TO GET AROUND HIS LEGAL RIGHTS!!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 19, 2021)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> Is this guy implying that #alllivesmatter?


That’s how it appears with his backpedaling 


Tard Police said:


> View attachment 2732286


can you imagine the outrage of the races were swapped on this post?


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 19, 2021)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> View attachment 2732509


TIL defending yourself from violence is injustice. Dumb zoomer.


----------



## Generic Retard (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2731798
> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


This looks fake af to me. The slow lowering down, then the very precise movement of the legs in position @00:24 and then starting to have a "seizure".
Okay, you know what a seizure looks like... I still don't believe you. Convenient timing too.

Does anyone know if autistic screeching can actually trigger a seizure? I was under the impression that unless you are a photosensitive epileptic they are pretty random (but can be influenced by some stuff).


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 19, 2021)

CaseyTatumm said:


> can you imagine the outrage of the races were swapped on this post?


I'm pretty sure we all did.
"THEY'RE THE REAL RACISTS!"
We know, they know.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 19, 2021)

Congress gorilla big mad


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Nov 19, 2021)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> View attachment 2732509


Takes like these are especially baffling. "Waah, why can't the state just get infinite do-overs of the trial until they get the verdict they want?"

Goddamn. Imagine living in the shithole hell-on-earth world that would exist if things worked the way these faggots desperately want them to work.


----------



## .-- .... .. - . ··--·- -. (Nov 19, 2021)

News media were slimy cocksuckers but this one is truly exceptional


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2731798
> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


And a new internet meme is born.


----------



## OlympicFapper (Nov 19, 2021)

Enough salt to season steak for a whole battalion.


----------



## Chen Stirner (Nov 19, 2021)

.-- .... .. - . ··--·- -. said:


> News media were slimy cocksuckers but this one is truly exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>racial justice protests
That's a weird way of saying "riots".


----------



## Lurk McDurk (Nov 19, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse



Better quality, different angle:

Quite a performance!  I give it 3/10 lazy apes






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 19, 2021)

I feel really bad linking my post but it's so good. Resetera is having an absolute meltdown.





						NeoGAF & ResetERA
					

I wish I could screenshot the entire page but I’m on mobile. We won!




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Bumwine (Nov 19, 2021)

Lurk McDurk said:


> Better quality, different angle:
> 
> Quite a performance!  I give it 3/10 lazy apes
> 
> ...



Looks like Klaus Kinski in blackface


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 19, 2021)

Jesus

Will you? 
You were prepared to have Chauvin scooped up. 








						President Biden on Twitter: "While the verdict in Kenosha will leave …
					

archived 19 Nov 2021 23:42:05 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 19, 2021)

Lurk McDurk said:


> Better quality, different angle:
> 
> Quite a performance!  I give it 3/10 lazy apes
> 
> ...


 times more hilarious  than this crap when Trump got sworn in to office


----------



## Doppio Vinegar (Nov 19, 2021)

Lurk McDurk said:


> Better quality, different angle:
> 
> Quite a performance!  I give it 3/10 lazy apes
> 
> ...


ALL COPS ARE BASTARDS!
...Except when our tranny brxther needs help because he chimped out too hard and seized.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Nov 19, 2021)

Twitter is a great salt mine right now.






*

*


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 19, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Jesus
> View attachment 2733010
> Will you?
> You were prepared to have Chauvin scooped up.
> ...


This is about as reasonable a take as I can expect from a Democrat ideologue. You may not like the verdict, but that's the verdict.


----------



## Lurk McDurk (Nov 19, 2021)

North America said:


> Twitter is a great salt mine right now.
> *View attachment 2733584*


big "wakanda forever pose" energy on that one, lol.


----------



## Tard Police (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 19, 2021)

Tard Police said:


> View attachment 2734006


The Venn Diagram of people telling you men need to cry in public more and people dunking on Based Kyle Who Did Nothing Wrong for crying in court is a circle.


----------



## Goy Sheckelstein (Nov 19, 2021)

.-- .... .. - . ··--·- -. said:


> News media were slimy cocksuckers but this one is truly exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy the insightful input of an artist and anti-racist activist!


----------



## RichardMongler (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## 2020chan (Nov 20, 2021)

Article








						Rittenhouse verdict was message to white youth: If you believe Black lives matter, your life means nothing
					

For the far right, this was a rare opportunity to send a warning to white sons and daughters all over the country — that associating with Black Lives Matter is dangerous and deadly.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				




Archive








						Rittenhouse verdict was message to white youth: If you believe Black …
					

archived 20 Nov 2021 11:39:32 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Nov 20, 2021)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> View attachment 2732509



Don't hold them back. Let them fall. Let the salty deliciousness wash over me.


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 20, 2021)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> View attachment 2732509





Yeah, that one's a bot campaign. Imagine paying to spam twitter with that.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Nov 20, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> ACLU is mad:
> View attachment 2731867




What the fuck happened to the ALCU? like they used to be super pro 1st amendment now they are... this, and other fags just buy this shit hook line and sinker like Rosebaum wasnt the exact type to make us look bad. fuck this shit im going back into the closet


----------



## Lurk McDurk (Nov 20, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> What the fuck happened to the ALCU? like they used to be super pro 1st amendment now they are... this, and other fags just buy this shit hook line and sinker like Rosebaum wasnt the exact type to make us look bad. fuck this shit im going back into the closet


Everyone is in it for the money.  You're not going to get pharama exec libs to open up their checkbooks by going against the NBC narrative.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 20, 2021)

from reddit

DCCC chairman Democratic Rep. Sean Patrick Maloney: "It’s disgusting and disturbing that someone was able to carry a loaded assault rifle into a protest against the unjust killing of Jacob Blake, an unarmed Black man, and take the lives of two people and injure another - and face absolutely no consequences,"
DCCC senior adviser of strategic outreach Dyjuan Tatro: "no justice, no peace."
Tato: "I do not believe that convictions equal justice. But I am convinced that the “not guilty” verdict constitutes a great injustice today. The American legal system is rooted in racism and functions to uphold white supremacy."
Rep. Eric Swalwell: "We have more peaceful marching to do," Swalwell wrote. "To where? Every ballot box across our land. Lace up."
Texas Dems: "RELEASE: #Rittenhouse Acquittal Establishes White Conservatives and Vigilantes Seeking Violence are Protected in Today’s America "
Mayor Bill de Blasio: “Anthony Huber and Joseph Rosenbaum are victims. They should be alive today. The only reason they’re not is because a violent, dangerous man chose to take a gun across state lines and start shooting people. To call this a miscarriage of justice is an understatement.”
Cori Bush: "The judge. The jury. The defendant. It’s white supremacy in action. This system isn’t built to hold white supremacists accountable. It’s why Black and brown folks are brutalized and put in cages while white supremacist murderers walk free. I’m hurt. I’m angry. I’m heartbroken."
New York Attorney General Letitia James: "This is a dark day for our justice system. As a lawyer, I respect jury verdicts. But this is yet another reminder that our system needs to be uprooted and reformed."
Cuomo: “Today’s verdict is a stain on the soul of America, & sends a dangerous message about who & what values our justice system was designed to protect. We must stand unified in rejecting supremacist vigilantism & with one voice say: this is not who we are."
Representative Carolyn Bourdeaux: "The acquittal of Kyle Rittenhouse is an example of why the nation must re-examine self-defense laws in our justice system. When you seek out violence wielding a dangerous weapon, there should be accountability for deadly results."
Congressman Andy Levin: “If you need a stunning example of white privilege, please see Kyle Rittenhouse’s verdict."
Derrick Johnson, NAACP: "This justice system has once again showcased that there is a system within the system that consistently slaps “other”communities on the wrist and sentences black communities to profiling and despair. Today that system has failed us, right on schedule."
Jerry Nadler: “This heartbreaking verdict is a miscarriage of justice and sets a dangerous precedent which justifies federal review by DOJ. Justice cannot tolerate armed persons crossing state lines looking for trouble while people engage in First Amendment-protected protest."
Congressional Black Caucus Chairwoman Joyce Beatty called the result “unconscionable." "The ludicrous claim of self-defense is on par with the abhorrent behavior displayed by the prosecution and the judge. It is time for criminal justice reform, and it is beyond time for gun reform," she added. "While today is filled with disappointment, we must continue to champion justice and gun reform, and condemn vigilantism so this never happens again."
Rashida Tlaib: “Our justice system is broken. It protects white supremacy. The two people who were killed deserved justice and so did our communities who continue be targeted with violence like this. “This painful verdict sends a horrifying message that bringing violence to a protest for racial justice is acceptable. It's incitement, not justice.”
Ayanna Pressley: “Racism & white supremacy remain the bedrock of our legal system."
Elizabeth Warren: "There are two justice systems in America. It’s time to dismantle systemic racism & fundamentally transform our broken justice system."
AOC: "What we are witnessing is a system functioning as designed and protecting those it was designed for. My heart still breaks for the communities and families whose grief now compounds, and the countless others who will be denied and deprived in similar scenes across the country."
Jayapal: "I'm heartbroken. If we're ever going to tackle racial injustice in America, we have to admit our justice system isn't working for Black, brown and Indigenous people. Then, we have to transform it. It won't be easy but I'm committed to organizing alongside you to make it happen"
Nebraska Senator Megan Hunt: "Kyle Rittenhouse is a white supremacist murderer, all of the tough guy congressmen who say they want him to be their intern love it, the justice system is working just as it was designed to, and the courts continue to be debased by right wing opportunists. It is what it is"
Jaime Harrison, DNC Chair: "Justice is not always just. There is certainly pain in today's verdict, and we must not forget it as we press on in the necessary work to ensure a better, safer future and a more equitable justice system—one that treats every American with fairness and dignity under the law."
Senator Tammy Baldwin: "[Rittenhouse] took the law into his own hands, killing two people and injuring another. They were victims of gun violence and too many families have lost loved ones to these tragedies. I understand why people believe that justice was not served in this case, because I feel the same way."
Governor Tony Evers: "No verdict will be able to bring back the lives of Anthony Huber and Joseph Rosenbaum, or heal Gaige Grosskreutz’s injuries, just as no verdict can heal the wounds or trauma experienced by Jacob Blake and his family."
Lt. Gov. Mandela Barnes: "The presumption of innocence until proven guilty is what we should expect from our judicial system, but that standard is not always applied equally. We have seen so many black and brown youth killed, only to be put on trial posthumously, while the innocence of Kyle Rittenhouse was virtually demanded by the judge."
Julian Castro: "You know damn well that if Kyle Rittenhouse were Black he would have been found guilty in a heartbeat — or shot dead by cops on the scene."
Governor Gavin Newsom: "America today: you can break the law, carry around weapons built for a military, shoot and kill people, and get away with it. That’s the message we’ve just sent to armed vigilantes across the nation."









						r/moderatepolitics - Comment by u/Jabbam on ”Statement by President Biden, November 19, 2021”
					

147 votes and 640 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						Jabbam comments on Statement by President Biden, November 19, 2021
					

archived 20 Nov 2021 15:50:37 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 20, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> What the fuck happened to the ALCU? like they used to be super pro 1st amendment now they are... this, and other fags just buy this shit hook line and sinker like Rosebaum wasnt the exact type to make us look bad. fuck this shit im going back into the closet


The media told everyone Trump was going to usher in a wave of American Fascism and donations to the ACLU subsequently skyrocketed, which took an activist org already teetering against the illiberal attitudes that had taken over their industry and made it completely subservient to the interests of the wealthy neoliberal establishment.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 20, 2021)

I'll repost the seething Pokéfags.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 20, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> View attachment 2735010
> Yeah, that one's a bot campaign. Imagine paying to spam twitter with that.


Bots can't cry. Now make me a burger, Flippy. Extra salt.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 20, 2021)

CaseyTatumm said:


> These fucktards don’t even know facts but still get all salty.View attachment 2731947


They don't know the facts because they get all of their information from left wing media, and left wing media has been outright lying about this case since the beginning.


----------



## Klaptrap (Nov 20, 2021)

@BlaireWhitesBottom 
It's a mix of what @Absolutego said and predisposition. 


> I am for socialism, disarmament, and, ultimately, for abolishing the state itself... I seek the social ownership of property, the abolition of the propertied class, and the sole control of those who produce wealth. Communism is the goal.
> -Roger Nash Baldwin (ACLU founding member.)


This statement was made at a meeting to assure the fellow ACLU members that even though they would defend some "reactionary elements," Communism would be the goal. While he later renounced Communism, it doesn't really matter. If an organization is staffed top to bottom with people of one ideological persuasion, it will stay that way until all of those people are removed or rotated out.


> Any organization not explicitly and constitutionally right-wing will sooner or later become left-wing. -Conquest's law #2


this has played a part in it as well


----------



## Lol4loko (Nov 20, 2021)

Guess "pedos" are fine.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 20, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> View attachment 2735010
> Yeah, that one's a bot campaign. Imagine paying to spam twitter with that.


These can be this sophisticated? Wow. Other than copypasting like this, how can you tell whether an account is a bot? I have very limited experience with social media.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 20, 2021)

r/JordanPeterson - My University's statement regarding the Rittenhouse trial
					

1,414 votes and 729 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						My University's statement regarding the Rittenhouse trial : JordanPet…
					

archived 20 Nov 2021 21:41:41 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## What the shit (Nov 20, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2736156
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything he says is automatically invalid when he has his face profile in the top right and pronouns in the bottom as if anybody needs help to distinguish him from any other gender.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 20, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Anything he says is automatically invalid when he has his face profile in the top right and pronouns in the bottom as if anybody needs help to distinguish him from any other gender.



He doesn't even get the location where Breonna Taylor was shot correct, these are the retards running diversity nonsense in schools

Jesse Jackson can't resist a good grift







Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1462170329342783492







Your browser is not able to display this video.






			https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1462177628580941828


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 20, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> These can be this sophisticated? Wow. Other than copypasting like this, how can you tell whether an account is a bot? I have very limited experience with social media.


The biggest tell is when the username conforms to some format along the lines of "first name/bunch of numbers". Or when they joined during the summer/fall of an election year.
But this kind of mass-messaging doesn't just happen via bots. Checkmarks/celebrities rent out their accounts for tweetstorms like this as well
(please forgive the ifunny link, I couldn't find a different version of that image via any of the major image search engines and KF rightfully won't let me embed their stupid .webp images)


----------



## chiobu (Nov 20, 2021)

cry








						r/QAnonCasualties - Tears, so many tears
					

2,830 votes and 85 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						Tears, so many tears : QAnonCasualties
					

archived 20 Nov 2021 22:10:31 UTC




					archive.md
				




More grifting!


----------



## Overcast (Nov 20, 2021)

JuggedGod said:


> Guess "pedos" are fine.View attachment 2736118


I always find it odd when people bring up the genocide point. Like, you and I both know that information was not out until after Hitler killed himself. So why? Why use it? It can't be a way to manipulate a narrative. You wouldn't be that much of an ass would you? No way.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm surprised to see in the list of the politician hot takes posted above, AOC is seemingly the most level-headed of them, making no explicit mention of race, openly wishing to dismantle the justice system, or implying that he had no right to fight back against violent goons.

Kind of dampens the schadenfreude when elected officials all but state that they'd like to institute some system where trials are based on your allegiance to the Party or not.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)

JuggedGod said:


> Guess "pedos" are fine.View attachment 2736118


I've never seen spades this upset over two dead honkies before.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## troon patrol (Nov 21, 2021)

The niggers who still think 3 nogs were shot that evening are still the best posts.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Nov 21, 2021)

Makes you wonder would have have happened if Kyle was unarmed that night. 

The mental gynastics they'd be doing to justify how these people are noble heroes to gang up on and kill Kyle would be something to see.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 21, 2021)

Hueless P. Newton posthumously exonerates another white dude for his use of the N-bomb.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 21, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> Hueless P. Newton posthumously exonerates another white dude for his use of the N-bomb.


Counterfeit black guy hands out counterfeit pass.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 21, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> Hueless P. Newton posthumously exonerates another white dude for his use of the N-bomb.


Nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga.

Ahm 0% nigga.


----------



## Guntburglar (Nov 22, 2021)

So the nigger who did an Islamic car attack on a Christmas parade in Wisconsin today was a one Darrell E. Brooks JR.

Possible retaliation?

A career doctor,  of course.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 22, 2021)

https://twitter.com/GovPritzker/status/1461802665986465797
		










						Governor JB Pritzker on Twitter: "Carrying a loaded gun into a commun…
					

archived 21 Nov 2021 18:52:06 UTC




					archive.md
				












						Massachusetts university hosts segregated 'processing' spaces for responding to Rittenhouse verdict
					

Fitchburg State University in Massachusetts hosted several “processing” spaces segregated by race in response to the Kyle Rittenhouse trial verdict, which found Rittenhouse not guilty on all charges.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						Massachusetts university hosts segregated 'processing' spaces for res…
					

archived 22 Nov 2021 08:06:27 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## whatinthefck (Nov 22, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2740445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can so many people eulogize the life of a serial child rapist? People are disgusting. Its all about what political team you are on and no actual common sense or morality.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 22, 2021)

I was on the Resident Evil movie thread mining for a different kind of salt and struck gold.

Not Facebook. Hasn't the faintest idea what RE actually is. "Got the vax, wear the mask." 

I fucking love boomers.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 22, 2021)

probably bait but who knows nowadays








holy shit the salt from that black woman both women


----------



## DungeonMaster (Nov 23, 2021)

Hilarious.










Why don't these political cartoonists have a single creative bone in their bodies?


----------



## Mr. Brown (Nov 23, 2021)

DungeonMaster said:


> Hilarious.
> View attachment 2744007
> 
> View attachment 2744009View attachment 2744010
> ...


If they were good at their jobs they would be real cartoonists.

Political cartoonists are just rejected cartoonists.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 23, 2021)

Keep on seething in the free world, you fucking monkey.


----------



## BlueSpark (Nov 23, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2740445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope Rittenhouse starts suing these people for defamation.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Nov 23, 2021)

As I mentioned him in this post https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kyle-rittenhouse-legal-proceedings.103034/post-10512389 , it seems the same fella has a lot of salt to spill about Rittenhouse.








						bc|Carci (カルシ) on Twitter: "Perhaps now Kyle Rittenhouse will live hi…
					

archived 23 Nov 2021 14:41:13 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						bc|Carci (カルシ) on Twitter: "No, he said he was there to "protect prop…
					

archived 23 Nov 2021 14:43:42 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						bc|Carci (カルシ) on Twitter: "the mental gymnastics of rittenhouse supp…
					

archived 23 Nov 2021 14:46:22 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						bc|Carci (カルシ) on Twitter: "I feel justified in instablocking every p…
					

archived 23 Nov 2021 14:34:56 UTC




					archive.md
				




Come read these archives and have as much joy laughing at his stupid mental breakdowns as I did, as salt and madness over Rittenhouse breaks down into crying about being bullied as a kid. For reference, this entertainer is a speedrunner for the Resident Evil franchise and other Survival Horror games, where in like anyone else in speedrunning, laments that his brand and numbers will always be tied to a series he burned out on.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Nov 23, 2021)

I think pissing these people off is a good thing.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 23, 2021)

It's not salt, but probably worth sharing






Colbert goes all muh state lines







Your browser is not able to display this video.






			https://twitter.com/goodblackdude/status/1463162852387307526
		










						Suburban Black Man 🇺🇸 on Twitter: "Stephen Colbert on Kyle Rittenho…
					

archived 23 Nov 2021 22:27:44 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Morethanabitfoolish (Nov 24, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> Hueless P. Newton posthumously exonerates another white dude for his use of the N-bomb.


Pretty sure it's a shop since I couldn't find the original. He's also seething about it being not true and receiving minimal sympathy in the comments.



			https://twitter.com/shaunking/status/1462476109518450692


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 24, 2021)

chiobu said:


> View attachment 2745390
> 
> View attachment 2745391


If Steven Colbert is suggesting the US should be Balkanized, I'm all for it.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 24, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2731798
> Meanwhile: outside the courthouse


She was so cringey she cringed into a seizure.


chiobu said:


> He doesn't even get the location where Breonna Taylor was shot correct, these are the retards running diversity nonsense in schools
> 
> Jesse Jackson can't resist a good grift
> 
> ...


Oh please, _please_ try to throw an October Revolution in the U.S. so I can see the tall poppies get cut down by the wall of guns.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 25, 2021)

Why are these faggots so hung up on crossing state lines? Millions of people (pre-COVID at least) cross state lines to work every single day. New York, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Kansas City, Louisville, Omaha, Toledo, Washington DC,  Memphis, and probably other cities (not to mention Texarkana, which sits directly on the state line), ALL have suburbs across state lines. How is this a novel concept to them?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 25, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> Congress gorilla big mad



Did she hurt herself today to see if she still feels?






I'm supposed to believe that these kids gave a shit enough about a trial and cried after getting taken out of school for the day? Yeah, right.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Nov 25, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> The niggers who still think 3 nogs were shot that evening are still the best posts.



at this point they are straight up lying to themselves and others... i refuse to believe they are this stupid but they are this malicious


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 25, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Why are these faggots so hung up on crossing state lines? Millions of people (pre-COVID at least) cross state lines to work every single day. New York, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Kansas City, Louisville, Omaha, Toledo, Washington DC,  Memphis, and probably other cities (not to mention Texarkana, which sits directly on the state line), ALL have suburbs across state lines. How is this a novel concept to them?


It's a red-herring talking point they intend to use to destroy freedom.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 25, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> at this point they are straight up lying to themselves and others... i refuse to believe they are this stupid but they are this malicious



Honestly? I'm not. There are a lot of people who are that stupid and won't read up on current updates and react instead.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 25, 2021)

Wow, Wil Wheaton is salty as fuck



> 'SHUT UP, WESLEY': Star Trek's Wil Wheaton smears Rittenhouse judge as 'racist'​"Shoutout to Judge Schroeder," Wheaton said, "who got the result he worked so hard to ensure. His racist little white nationalist heart must be full of joy today."
> 
> Wil Wheaton, who played Wesley Crusher on _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ and hosts _Star Trek_ YouTube show _The Ready Room_, has claimed that the judge who presided over Kyle Rittenhouse's case has a "racist little white nationalist heart."
> 
> ...











						'SHUT UP, WESLEY': Star Trek's Wil Wheaton smears Rittenhouse judge as 'racist'
					

"Shoutout to Judge Schroeder," Wheaton said, "who got the result he worked so hard to ensure. His racist little white nationalist heart must be full of joy today."




					thepostmillennial.com
				












						'SHUT UP, WESLEY': Star Trek's Wil Wheaton smears Rittenhouse judge a…
					

archived 25 Nov 2021 18:43:51 UTC




					archive.md
				




r/fuckthealtright still leaves a Kyle post up and pins it

Surprise, surprise, pedo jannies ban people for calling out Rosenbaum's degeneracy.













						r/Fuckthealtright - I mean... Is it so hard to understand?
					

4,971 votes and 301 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						I mean... Is it so hard to understand? : Fuckthealtright
					

archived 26 Nov 2021 00:36:07 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## lurk_moar (Nov 26, 2021)

Too busy being one of them brave, frontline healthcare workers, 3/4th time college student, studying for my underwater tourist's certifications, and planning for my vacation during winter break to even care what a Kyle Rittenhouse is.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 26, 2021)

chiobu said:


> It's not salt, but probably worth sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now I don't care if Best Buy is the victim of organized mass shoplifting.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 26, 2021)

It's too gross but I think it's salt since it's a troon



Spoiler: yucks







Your browser is not able to display this video.












Cuomo lol





			https://twitter.com/ChrisCuomo/status/1464280176381116417
		










						Christopher C. Cuomo on Twitter: "Removing the duty to retreat and al…
					

archived 27 Nov 2021 01:45:41 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 27, 2021)

chiobu said:


> Cuomo lol
> 
> View attachment 2753849
> 
> ...


I'm at a total loss of what to think. Most of the left-wingers cried over the court system, their dead criminals, and non-white criminals, but...what exactly did he think Rosenbaum and the mob were going to do to him, rough him up a bit with nothing that won't heal without a few ice packs?


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 27, 2021)

Kyle Rittenhouse's media circus isn't about the legality of the situation, or self-defense. It's about the fact that the right could, if properly mobilized, utterly crush the left, and the fact that everybody in America now knows it.

That's why niggers are seething.

That's why so many left-wing commentators like Anna Kasparian are shutting the fuck up about Black Lives Splatter and saying  that Kyle did nothing wrong, they know they've painted a target on the back of their heads with their constant nagging and agitation and they don't want to be lined up against the wall.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Nov 27, 2021)

VIVIsectVI said:


> Keep on seething in the free world, you fucking monkey.


The lack of self-awareness these lefties have is always a good source of humor for me.



BlueSpark said:


> I really hope Rittenhouse starts suing these people for defamation.


Oh it needs to happen. The list of people and organizations he should sue are long and glorious. If I were Kyle, I'd even go after TYT. I know they are a small fish compared to the others, but the salt from them would be hilarious.



Xarpho said:


> Why are these faggots so hung up on crossing state lines? Millions of people (pre-COVID at least) cross state lines to work every single day. New York, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Kansas City, Louisville, Omaha, Toledo, Washington DC,  Memphis, and probably other cities (not to mention Texarkana, which sits directly on the state line), ALL have suburbs across state lines. How is this a novel concept to them?


The idea that the people who have been crying for open borders for years now are all of a sudden outraged at a border not being honored is, once again, hilarious to me.



Dolphin Lundgren said:


> Did she hurt herself today to see if she still feels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People getting their kids to care about stuff as much as they do is one of the most enranging things in modern society. It creates the image in my mind that they only had kids so that they could spread their bullshit propaganda to someone less likely to fight them.



chiobu said:


> Cuomo lol
> 
> View attachment 2753849
> 
> ...



Oh, so Kyle was only scared of being beaten up and he should have just taken the beating. OK Cuomo, I would LOVE to see how you would do in that exact same situation. You are armed and have a group of people trying to assault you with weapons (including a gun). Tell me Captain Hindsight how you would handle that.



jorgoth said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse's media circus isn't about the legality of the situation, or self-defense. It's about the fact that the right could, if properly mobilized, utterly crush the left, and the fact that everybody in America now knows it.
> 
> That's why niggers are seething.
> 
> That's why so many left-wing commentators like Anna Kasparian are shutting the fuck up about Black Lives Splatter and saying  that Kyle did nothing wrong, they know they've painted a target on the back of their heads with their constant nagging and agitation and they don't want to be lined up against the wall.


Well this all could have been avoided if they all just left everyone else the fuck alone and let us go about our normal lives. But they took over almost all of media and entertainment to ram stuff down our throats, they took away jobs and the ability to go places, they called all whites inherently racist and at fault for all the evils in the world, and they are trying to censor any and all dissent.

They just wanted to grill and enjoy their lives. The Leftists and Elitists are the ones that made their own enemies.


----------



## Gun Safety (Nov 27, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse's media circus isn't about the legality of the situation, or self-defense. It's about the fact that the right could, if properly mobilized, utterly crush the left, and the fact that everybody in America now knows it.


Even when the right-wing scores a victory they must cope


----------



## Dindus (Nov 27, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse's media circus isn't about the legality of the situation, or self-defense. It's about the fact that the right could, if properly mobilized, utterly crush the left, and the fact that everybody in America now knows it.
> 
> That's why niggers are seething.
> 
> That's why so many left-wing commentators like Anna Kasparian are shutting the fuck up about Black Lives Splatter and saying  that Kyle did nothing wrong, they know they've painted a target on the back of their heads with their constant nagging and agitation and they don't want to be lined up against the wall.


Sure thing sport, now take your meds


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 27, 2021)

Gun Safety said:


> Even when the right-wing scores a victory they must cope


Who's coping? Coping is when you say "We lost BUT". Saying "We'll get you, Rittenhouse! After we pick our balls up off the ground" is what's cope.



Docet said:


> Sure thing sport, now take your meds



Kyle went into the midst of the riot without the intention of preemptively opening fire on you faggots, he only fired when fired upon. And even then he managed to completely crush your fighting spirit locally, the riots dispersed the very next day.

What if he actually WAS a hardened killer rather than a larping teenager? What if he just wanted to open fire on you? How many hardened killers would it really take to just wipe out the next round of Black Lives Splatter nationally? Like 10, 1 per hot spot?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 27, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Why are these faggots so hung up on crossing state lines? Millions of people (pre-COVID at least) cross state lines to work every single day. New York, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Kansas City, Louisville, Omaha, Toledo, Washington DC,  Memphis, and probably other cities (not to mention Texarkana, which sits directly on the state line), ALL have suburbs across state lines. How is this a novel concept to them?


Because they don't actually care. Its just a baseless talking point for them to pretend it magically makes Kyle guilty of "being there while armed".


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 27, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Because they don't actually care. Its just a baseless talking point for them to pretend it magically makes Kyle guilty of "being there while armed".


Exactly. It's all they have, and really, they don't even have that.


----------



## Generic Retard (Nov 27, 2021)

chiobu said:


> It's too gross but I think it's salt since it's a troon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Did Kyle not retreat? Is this the new narrative now?
2) He does realize that people often die (or get permanently injured) when they just "get beaten up", right?. Fall/Knockout, hit your head ez pz.
3) Omitting that at least two hostile men were after Kyle, one with a gun.
4) >Implying that it would have ended with a little schoolyard rumble and a few bruises lol
(Infantilized left is a real thing)

5/7 Nice framing


----------



## LazloChalos (Nov 27, 2021)

Dolphin Lundgren said:


> Did she hurt herself today to see if she still feels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine being a kid, looking forward to being with friends at school, then your parents keep you home, ramble on about patriarchy, racism, etc.

Then the verdict hits, and their rambling turns to raging screams and rants, the pound at you on why you should care, grill you with questions to see if you know the "correct" answers which does not matter as the shrieking continues.

This... "person" is supposed to be the one that shelters, nurtures and protects you, they are supposed to be the reliable, stable adult.

And you get this.

 Wouldn't you cry too if you had such a parent?


----------



## renée remains insane (Nov 27, 2021)

chiobu said:


> It's too gross but I think it's salt since it's a troon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this song is a bit of a jam, it gives me Tonetta vibes. Obviously this Troon is less talented and more retarded.


----------



## Generic Retard (Nov 27, 2021)

LazloChalos said:


> Imagine being a kid, looking forward to being with friends at school, then your parents keep you home, ramble on about patriarchy, racism, etc.
> 
> Then the verdict hits, and their rambling turns to raging screams and rants, the pound at you on why you should care, grill you with questions to see if you know the "correct" answers which does not matter as the shrieking continues.
> 
> ...


In German we call this "Paulanergarten" and I think that's beautiful


----------



## Dindus (Nov 27, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> Who's coping? Coping is when you say "We lost BUT". Saying "We'll get you, Rittenhouse! After we pick our balls up off the ground" is what's cope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I think the feds keeping an eye on this site just got something to do


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 28, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> ACLU is mad:
> View attachment 2731867


I guess the ACLU’s stopped promoting civil liberties then.
Five, ten years ago they were an apolitical voice for people being railroaded by the justice system. Now I guess they’re just like every other shitty leftist-infested institution. 
It’s a crying shame.


----------



## Gun Safety (Nov 28, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> Who's coping? Coping is when you say "We lost BUT". Saying "We'll get you, Rittenhouse! After we pick our balls up off the ground" is what's cope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're coping retard, we already fought a war for slavery, what do you think will happen now you stupid retard? Oh some court found a kid legally allowed to defend himself?  Wow amazing. Anyone who thinks that there is any any kind of armed resistance against the state is a fucking retard. Hey retard go jeopardize Null's site by saying you'll do anything. Otherwise shut the fuck up.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 28, 2021)

Docet said:


> Damn I think the feds keeping an eye on this site just got something to do


please save me mr. feds please please please



Gun Safety said:


> You're coping retard, we already fought a war for slavery, what do you think will happen now you stupid retard? Oh some court found a kid legally allowed to defend himself?  Wow amazing. Anyone who thinks that there is any any kind of armed resistance against the state is a fucking retard. Hey retard go jeopardize Null's site by saying you'll do anything. Otherwise shut the fuck up.


>we already fought a war for slavery

Who do you mean "we"? You think the average Union soldier was a blue-haired faggot like you?

>Anyone who thinks that there is any any kind of armed resistance against the state is a fucking retard.

Yes, you're right, you don't represent resistance against the state, you're agents of the state, good for you to say the quiet part out loud.


----------



## chiobu (Nov 28, 2021)

r/banjo - Thoughts on Clifton Hicks' Ballad of Kyle Rittenhouse?
					

52 votes and 150 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						Thoughts on Clifton Hicks' Ballad of Kyle Rittenhouse? : banjo
					

archived 28 Nov 2021 20:07:58 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## chiobu (Nov 29, 2021)

> Now You See Him, Now You Don't: Kyle Rittenhouse Is No Longer an ASU Student​Kyle Rittenhouse, the 18-year-old recently acquitted in the Kenosha shooting murder trial, has apparently dropped his Arizona State University classes.
> 
> In an official statement Monday to _Phoenix New Times_, ASU described Rittenhouse as "not enrolled."
> 
> ...


----------

